# Paphiopedilum thaianum



## Magicboy (Jun 2, 2008)

This is my new lover!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't blame you!!!! It is very beautiful indeed!!!! The green marking is superb...


----------



## Elena (Jun 2, 2008)

Aww, cute lil bugger!


----------



## Candace (Jun 2, 2008)

I want one :<


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 2, 2008)

I could gaze into that beautiful green eye for hours...


----------



## Rick (Jun 2, 2008)

This is a very nice one I would also like to see in US collections.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2008)

:sob: Argh! So jealous!!! It sucks that we can't get those here! :wink: Well done, thanx for posting.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 2, 2008)

Very beautiful flowers and great photography!

:drool:


----------



## Jorch (Jun 2, 2008)

I want one too! Compact, nice color and shape, just perfect for my taste! :rollhappy:


----------



## swamprad (Jun 2, 2008)

Understandably so -- absolutely amazing!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 3, 2008)

nice photo too.
This one has very good shape to it


----------



## Faan (Jun 3, 2008)

I agree, the green marking on the white background is very nice. I also want one. We will have to ask Ernst Gunsenhauser to bring some with to the Paph Symposium in Pretoria in a month's time!!


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 3, 2008)

Very nice plant and pics... Now I can see how it differs from niveum...


----------



## Sangii (Jun 3, 2008)

so cute !:clap:


----------



## Corbin (Jun 3, 2008)

Just perfect except for its location.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2008)

Heh heh! :evil:


----------



## GuRu (Jun 3, 2008)

Magicboy,

Congrats to your plant and your photos - both are lovely and made my day.

Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## Paul (Jun 3, 2008)

Tiny and lovely!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 3, 2008)

Very nice, indeed! Definitely on my wish list -- as in I wish we could import these!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 4, 2008)

all has already been said !! beautiful bloom and plant!!! Jean


----------

